# cowling prep for paint



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

320 grit would be ideal. I suggest you prime it, and wetsand the primer with 320 grit again. Use a soft block to ensure you sand evenly, and it shouldn't gouge into the surface.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Used the krylon primer for plastics and nissan paint my neighbor has a sign shop and whipped me out some logos.


----------

